# Few New Piraya, Fresh From The Rio Sao.



## Bryan

This big boy had his nose and tail touching an 18" wide tank. One of the more aggresive Piraya I have seen, chases the hand!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Damn... very nice


----------



## jp80911

Wow....just Wow...


----------



## Smoke

Cool.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

Nice


----------



## locust

Great mother of pearl ..well done


----------



## His Majesty

very nice


----------



## tylerd

Wow stunning fish. How big is that tank? Any chance of a shot with someone next to it to give us all an idea of the size of those monsters?


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic

I want some!!!


----------



## Bryan

Thanks for the words guys, I will snap some better pics. Some with me in them, I grabbed these quick so you guys could have a look.


----------



## TheCableGuy

Nice piraya!








I finally got to see some that size in person when I picked up my rrs from Oliver.


----------



## Uno

awesome!


----------



## Bryan

Few new and nicer photos.


----------



## Smoke




----------



## jp80911

nice pics, thanks for sharing. could we get some feeding pictures/videos?


----------



## PygoShlee

Stunning fish, congrats mate.


----------



## marco

Bryan, hows things going man. nice specimens


----------



## Young Gotti

Nice Piraya's Bry.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Excellent kick ass Piraya you got there!!...They rock like a SAXON concert!!!....


----------



## CyberGenetics

Holy crap


----------



## Mooker

Wow really nice!!!!
Lucky to have picked them up before someone else


----------



## picchius

Holy crap cool look at those jaws..........


----------



## lorteti hr

awesome dude....that fish is for horror movie...


----------



## Bryan

Thanks guys, tank is a 230 gal FYI.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Wow look at those jaws


----------



## Bryan

Yeah the big boy has a huge mouth!


----------



## bob351

....


----------



## Young Gotti

Hey bry do u still have mylez?


----------



## Bryan

I wish, i went to Victoria, B.C for 8 months and then last year I worked travelling all of Canada. Literally worked in every province. I had no choice, a buddy of mine was just married and bought a huge farm so he took Mylz.


----------



## lorteti hr

holy sh*t man,how much kg of meat do they eat when you feeding them?do you throw the whole chicken in that aquarium????


----------



## Bryan

The smaller one actually eats more aggressively.


----------



## jp80911

any chance of feeding vid?


----------



## Bryan

Sure, here are a few new pics as well. You can get an idea of the size of the big boy if you think about the smaller one being 15"!


----------



## Smoke

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## primetime3wise

oh my, those are some incredible monsters









i just hope one doesn't decide to take the tank for himself.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal




----------



## MFNRyan

I hear these guys are known to eat everything off in their tank? Have they always been together?


----------



## Bryan

> I hear these guys are known to eat everything off in their tank? Have they always been together?


Where did you hear that? I have kept many Piraya together, 15"-17". I used to keep 2 15" Caribe with 2 16" Piraya and the Caribe were much more aggresive.


----------



## MFNRyan

Everyone I know who has owned one ended up with a solo Piraya lol My only friend I didn't meet on here that keeps P's had 4 rbp, 3 cariba and 1 piraya an the piraya ate all the other fish! lol it only took him 9 months. When I was looking to get one everyone I talked to an have talked to except for you said they eat off new fish, pregnant fish, or pretty much any other fish in their tank lol


----------



## timmylucas

They look monstrous ! I love em! great pics


----------



## j0rrit

That's an very nice piraya


----------



## Bryan

> Everyone I know who has owned one ended up with a solo Piraya lol My only friend I didn't meet on here that keeps P's had 4 rbp, 3 cariba and 1 piraya an the piraya ate all the other fish! lol it only took him 9 months. When I was looking to get one everyone I talked to an have talked to except for you said they eat off new fish, pregnant fish, or pretty much any other fish in their tank lol


I have always known Caribe to be more aggresive, Oliver Lucanus and i just discussed this a few weeks ago. 
There are always exceptions to common experiances, individuals vary and sometimes people can end up with some fish being more aggresive then others. It may boil down to how many Piraya your friends have kept? Are we talking people who have had only a few invividuals? I have had some Piraya that are aggressive but most I have kept aren't, Piraya tend to nip but generally are more placid. Caribe are bullies and usually finish the job, much thicker and stronger fish also. It's funny I have never spoke to people that think Piraya are more aggresive then Caribe, people that have kept hundreds of specimens and all species over the last 15-20 years and have swam with bthem in their natural habitat and witnissed their natural behaviour.


----------



## MFNRyan

Yeah, I never thought they were more aggressive, just have heard they are more cannabalistic. Go through the forum and read the Piraya post which is what I did last night, in almost every single one the owners will tell you about the Piraya eating off there tank. I know Cariba are the most bullheaded of the Pygo's mine sure are. I was wanting to get a Piraya and did not because so many people told me they tend to do this and I did not want to lose my other fish. I would love to have at least one of each pygo in my tank, but am scared to do it because of this reason.


----------



## motoracer110

Monsters!!!!!!!!! very cool. thanks for sharing


----------



## Bryan

> Yeah, I never thought they were more aggressive, just have heard they are more cannabalistic. Go through the forum and read the Piraya post which is what I did last night, in almost every single one the owners will tell you about the Piraya eating off there tank. I know Cariba are the most bullheaded of the Pygo's mine sure are. I was wanting to get a Piraya and did not because so many people told me they tend to do this and I did not want to lose my other fish. I would love to have at least one of each pygo in my tank, but am scared to do it because of this reason.


I hear what your saying, although I don't need to search through the forum to hear everyones experiances. I have kept numerous Piraya in mixed shoals from very large fish down to small fish, I have my own experiances.

The key to keeping mixed Piranhas, especially fiesty ones, is taking their focus off of each other. I have always kept Pacu and alot of Tetras etc.. with them. I find the this keeps breaking their focus so they don't pick on each other. Thats why others keep Butticoferi with their Pygos as well.

Give it a shot.


----------



## MFNRyan

Ah I see, my group does good, very rare to have fin nips now and so on. I wanted a piraya but due to the size an rate they grow and hearing about the way they rip other fish apart I didn't chance it. It was to hard to get my cariba. What do you do throw pacu in there and let them get bullied so the piranaha don't get it? How long do the pacu last an don't they only eat veggies?


----------



## Bryan

I love Caribe as well, if they are hard to get for you then you made the right choice. Keeping mixed Pygos are always a risk, sometimes it takes one late feeding and you lose one or two.

My old shoal with 15-16" Caribe Piraya mix shoaled with a 17" Red Pacu for years until they ate him. Pacu are always a good dither for P's.


----------



## MFNRyan

I have 3 Cariba and 4 Red's right now. They are all smaller biggest one is around 7". Smallest is around 4" I want to get two terns and maybe get rid of two of my Red's. If the pacu is a good mediator I may give this a try just to help with adding the Terns since these are the fish I have been wanting for ever now. George has 2 left so i'm thinking about getting them both Friday.


----------



## Bryan

would do it, scrap the Natts and add Terns and 1 or even 2 Pacus. Pacus grow very fast though but they will shoal along with the Piranhas. They act just like them.


----------



## AKSkirmish

Pacu maybe even 2
WTF
Biggest tank is a 125

Dont even consider a Pacu.........lol


----------



## Bryan

On the contrary, I definatly would. 125 gal or not it is in there to take aggresion from the Piranha, 
*it won't last*.

If it does get rid of it, or do you really want to grow it out? lol


----------



## AKSkirmish

Bryan said:


> On the contrary, I definatly would. 125 gal or not it is in there to take aggresion from the Piranha,
> *it won't last*.
> 
> If it does get rid of it, or do you really want to grow it out? lol


Take aggression away-Maybe for 3 months if that......well it would last longer I guess-Cause it certainly isn't optimal conditions to keep one in in the first place.......

Shouldn't support the sales of these beasts anyhow....just better that way for everyone.....cause everyone knows how often they are sold...How often they can not be housed...And how ofter they are released......
Can certainly find better fish to take away aggression other than pacu(silver dollars,aggressive cichlids,etc,etc)

I for one have enjoyed growing my big guy.....
Anyhow man...Sorry for my mini rant........

You do have some beautiful Piraya


----------



## Bryan

> Take aggression away-Maybe for 3 months if that......well it would last longer I guess-Cause it certainly isn't optimal conditions to keep one in in the first place.......
> 
> Shouldn't support the sales of these beasts anyhow....just better that way for everyone.....cause everyone knows how often they are sold...How often they can not be housed...And how ofter they are released......
> Can certainly find better fish to take away aggression other than pacu(silver dollars,aggressive cichlids,etc,etc)
> 
> I for one have enjoyed growing my big guy.....
> Anyhow man...Sorry for my mini rant........
> 
> You do have some beautiful Piraya


No worries AK, I understand how you feel and I can't disagree with you.

I am not a fan of killing fish or mistreating them but I am speaking (and thinking) with the more expensive Piranhas in mind. I am not ashamed to say that while I don't enjoy the misfortune of others, I will easily use a cheaper fish to aid in the overall health of very expensive fish.


----------



## AKSkirmish

Bryan said:


> Take aggression away-Maybe for 3 months if that......well it would last longer I guess-Cause it certainly isn't optimal conditions to keep one in in the first place.......
> 
> Shouldn't support the sales of these beasts anyhow....just better that way for everyone.....cause everyone knows how often they are sold...How often they can not be housed...And how ofter they are released......
> Can certainly find better fish to take away aggression other than pacu(silver dollars,aggressive cichlids,etc,etc)
> 
> I for one have enjoyed growing my big guy.....
> Anyhow man...Sorry for my mini rant........
> 
> You do have some beautiful Piraya
> 
> 
> 
> No worries AK, I understand how you feel and I can't disagree with you.
> 
> I am not a fan of killing fish or mistreating them but I am speaking (and thinking) with the more expensive Piranhas in mind. I am not ashamed to say that while I don't enjoy the misfortune of others, I will easily use a cheaper fish to aid in the overall health of very expensive fish.
Click to expand...

I'll refrain from responding anymore..I'll save it for a discussion thread sometime......


----------



## apurerio

BEAUTIFUL fish!MAY I PLEASE ASK where can i buy several of these?..what did these monsters cost?..they are AWESOME!! THANKS!


----------



## audiction

love that 17" piraya.


----------



## zackmorrisl

Caribas are def. more aggressive. My piraya never bit any of my caribas, he was much larger and just minded his business. The caribas I found were much more aggressive with one another but that was only when they were cramped. With a proper setup that has plenty of room for each fish and good water conditions they rarely bite each other and I only feed them once a week. Proper care and setup are they key. I cant believe how different my fish are after upgrading to my new setup...night and day. Not to sound like a jerk but having a 17 inch fish in an 18 inch wide tank is kinda cruel....having 2 of any piranha will not end well. Nice fish, looks like I see some hole in the head? common for fish this size but a horrible disease.


----------



## FEEFA

Update? How are these big guys doing?


----------



## Bry

> Not to sound like a jerk but having a 17 inch fish in an 18 inch wide tank is kinda cruel....having 2 of any piranha will not end well. Nice fish, looks like I see some hole in the head? common for fish this size but a horrible disease.


It isnt cruel when you are an importer/exporter and the fish is with you just long enough to be brought back to health from the shipment and picked up.

Having 2 of any piranha will not end well.. I disagree.

You see hole in the head?? Not any whatsoever.

0-3 lol

Hey Feef, sold the 15"er and the big boy is doing great! Might have gained an inch or so, feed him once a week with mixed seafood. He is in a 230 by himself.


----------



## zackmorrisl

Bry said:


> Not to sound like a jerk but having a 17 inch fish in an 18 inch wide tank is kinda cruel....having 2 of any piranha will not end well. Nice fish, looks like I see some hole in the head? common for fish this size but a horrible disease.
> 
> 
> 
> It isnt cruel when you are an importer/exporter and the fish is with you just long enough to be brought back to health from the shipment and picked up.
> 
> Having 2 of any piranha will not end well.. I disagree.
> 
> You see hole in the head?? Not any whatsoever.
> 
> 0-3 lol
> 
> Hey Feef, sold the 15"er and the big boy is doing great! Might have gained an inch or so, feed him once a week with mixed seafood. He is in a 230 by himself.
Click to expand...

guess its glass glare. Unaware that you dont keep em long, sorry.


----------



## zackmorrisl

Bry said:


> Not to sound like a jerk but having a 17 inch fish in an 18 inch wide tank is kinda cruel....having 2 of any piranha will not end well. Nice fish, looks like I see some hole in the head? common for fish this size but a horrible disease.
> 
> 
> 
> It isnt cruel when you are an importer/exporter and the fish is with you just long enough to be brought back to health from the shipment and picked up.
> 
> Having 2 of any piranha will not end well.. I disagree.
> 
> You see hole in the head?? Not any whatsoever.
> 
> 0-3 lol
> 
> Hey Feef, sold the 15"er and the big boy is doing great! Might have gained an inch or so, feed him once a week with mixed seafood. He is in a 230 by himself.
Click to expand...

guess its glass glare. Unaware that you dont keep em long, sorry.


----------



## Bry

No worries man, I have him alone in a 230 gallon. When they come in from the wild they are kept in smaller tanks, I dont bring them in I keep them.


----------



## lorteti hr

huge monsters man,huge....
omg what did I buy..now I am so scared..


----------



## Bry

NO sweat Lorteti, he will take along time to grow!


----------

